# Подвывих атланта и двусторонний подвывих С2



## Татьяна Ивановна (5 Авг 2018)

2,5 г после определенного неприятного события безрезультатно лечусь, и только недавно поставили дз подвывих атланта и двусторонний подвывих с2. У меня остеопороз и возраст солидный. Помогите с постановкой диагноза и что можно сделать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Авг 2018)

От чего и как лечитесь? Какие жалобы имеются на состояние здоровья? По одним снимкам диагноз не ставится.


----------



## La murr (6 Авг 2018)

@Татьяна Ивановна, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (6 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От чего и как лечитесь? Какие жалобы имеются на состояние здоровья? По одним снимкам диагноз не ставится.


Спасибо за ответ 2,5 г капают сосудистые, ничего не помогает.боди в шее, плечах, между лопатками на МРТ антндистезс2с7, протрузия ,спондилез только недавно сказали,что еще подвывих атланта и позвонка. Что делать? Что вы знаете про атлантпроф?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Авг 2018)

У Вас сколиоз. И облака в позвоночнике.
Переделайте снимки на фоне белого монитора компьютера.
При сколиозе 1 и 2 позвонок всегда стоит криво.
Это криво в рентгенологии называют подвывихом.
Такого диагноза в клинической медицине нет, есть вывих в суставах, его (вывиха) у вас нет.
Вправляться - вставлять с осторожностью, поскольку это с детства, а значит прямее не сделать, да и не надо.
Атлантпроф, как раз вправление. Придумал инструктор лфк, и пытается это продвигать.
Есть по что функционального блока -это когда в здоровых позвонках есть временное ограничение подвижности, вот это модно устранить, но это делает врач - мануальный терапевт, который сперва специальными ручными приёмами определяет есть ли этот функциональный блок или нет. Надо учитывать, что блок бывает и патологический, это когда позвонки где срослись и восстанавливать подвижность нельзя.
В этом и разница, врач это делает если надо и если можно, а при вправлении атланта лфкашником - это просто делают, независимо от состояния позвонков, и кому- то и хорошо (если блок функциональный и подлежал устранению), а кому и плохо, причем очень плохо (поскольку уже все срослось и кальцинировалось).
Кроме позвоночника там еще мышцы (а при такой кривизне они конечно болят), суставы позвоночника и суставы рёбер (а при такой кривизне нагрузка на раз слева и справа ооочень разная) и остеопороз (уверенность есть, что болит не от последнего).
Кстати при остеопорозе все работы на позвоночнике с осторожностью. На мышцах сколько нужно.
Остеопороз-то лечите?
Принимаете сосудистые, но не описываете жалобы по сосудам?


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (7 Авг 2018)

Спасибо огромное . Все началось в 2016 после неудачного массажа с сильной компрессией между лопаток и вверх влево с хрустом. Потом начались боли дикие надолго  на МРТ антелистез и протрузия, спондилолистез. Лечили упорно сосудистыми.быстро устаю, головные боли, Боли в шее, плечах, между лопатками.недавно массировали триггерные точки - легче.советы разные,: остеопат с учетом остеопороза,  лечу бонвивой -2.71, предложили метод воздействия на мышцы шеи - не решусь после вашего совета. Что делать ? Очень жду ваш ответ 2 снимка с разницей в год.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (7 Авг 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От чего и как лечитесь? Какие жалобы имеются на состояние здоровья? По одним снимкам диагноз не ставится.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (7 Авг 2018)

Спасибо за ваше внимание. Все началось после неудачного грубого массажа с хрустом. 2,5 лечат в основном сосудистыми, Колю бонакву от остеопороза, немного помог массаж триггерных точек.часто сильные боли в шее, плечах, между лопатками. Голова болит, давит на горло. Советуют остеопата и метод воздействия на мышцы шеи каким-то аппаратом, после чего атлант станет на место - боюсь экспериментировать. Жду вашего совета.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Авг 2018)

Разницы никакой и никакой и не должно быть.
Неподвижность С0-1-2.
Скорее патологическая, восстанавливать с осторожностью.
Легче от работы с триггерами.
В этом направлении и надо двигаться.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (8 Авг 2018)

Благодарю Вас за ответ. А можно ли это как-то. Восстановить с учетом остеопороза? Может попробовать легкую мануальную терапию, и что Вы посоветуете относительно остеопатии? Только не операция - это будет конец. Очень жду ответа


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Пока не очень ясно что и от чего болит.
Ясно, что есть миофасциальный синдром, явно спондилоартроз - фасеточный синдром, остеопороз есть.
Явно не одна причина. А что в анализах - соэ, срб, мочевая кислота?
Есть ом эффект от приема нпвп?
Есть ли эффект от приема миорелаксантов.
От их сочетания?
Какую физиотерапию пробовали?
Какие делали Блокады?


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (8 Авг 2018)

Безмерно благодарна Вам за внимание. Анализы все нормальные, кроме холестерина и остеопорозных., Дисциркуляторная ЭП лечение: церебролизин, нейролипон, мовалис, толперизон, легкий массаж, физпроцедуры особенно не показаны. 2,5 года назад активно плавала и посещала парную. Было замечательно. Теперь это вызывает сильные боли в шее, тянут руки, между лопатками, задыхаюсь.болит голова. Сначала была одна протрузия, позже три. Все началось после массажной процедуры.я не понимаю в чем дело - в подвывихе атланта и второго позвонка? Естественно, что остеохондроз был, как и к всех, но ничего не болела.можно ли как-то восстановиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Все дело не в подвывихе, он у Вас с детства, так нога короче и сколиоз, только все было скомпенсировано.
Боли от мышц и и от суставов позвоночника + остеопороз.
Началась компенсация, заболело, лечение которые Вам проводили не помогло. Усиление боли могло быть и от того что ничего не помогает, и от того что попытались в процессе лечения сделать все прямее и подвижнее, а это уже нельзя.
Сейчас надо подбирать терапию.
Мягко по мышцам и связкам, и по суставам. С медикаментами, с физиотерапией, с блокадами. С препаратами от хронического болевого синдрома.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (8 Авг 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ. сегодня разболелась шея и , как правило, тут же головные боли и сонливость.
Но ноги у меня одной длины, а почему Вы решили ,что у меня сколиоз? Речь шла о незначительном.
Если я Вас не очень утруждаю ,- ответьте, как будет возможность.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Авг 2018)

Если такой кривой верх, то низ кривее. Если не травма, конечно.
Сделайте фото со спины, те чтобы все тело было видно, лучше в открытом купальнике.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (23 Авг 2018)

Вчера немного поплавала.боли в шее, лопатках.еще 2года назад любила плавание и парную.На фт сама вижу, что позвоночник кривой.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если такой кривой верх, то низ кривее. Если не травма, конечно.
> Сделайте фото со спины, те чтобы все тело было видно, лучше в открытом купальнике.



Не могли бы Вы прокомментировать и дать рекомендации.сегодня сделала МРТ шейного отдела помимо этого, протрузия, нестабильность, спондилоартроз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2018)

Так все нормально.


----------



## Татьяна Ивановна (25 Авг 2018)

Огромное спасибо за Ваше чуткое внимание и советы, которым я буду следовать.


----------

